# White outline around print (choke?)



## mandyw48 (Mar 26, 2019)

I have a Brother GT-381 ... when I print Color & White it prints a white outline around the image ... and this happens with almost every image I print ... I figured it is probably the "choke" so I have tried reducing and increasing it but it doesn't help ... I have tried cleaning the image's edges, sometimes this helps but it is VERY time consuming ... is there an easier/faster way to remove that white outline?


----------



## LAPS (Jan 23, 2017)

To have a complete outline sounds like more of an artwork or art software issue. If it was a choke or feed issue you would have a white extending top or bottom, not both or left or right not both. If there are any stray color pixels your printer software will detect them and place white underneath, but the color is light it won't print.


----------



## mandyw48 (Mar 26, 2019)

If it is there artwork, is there an easier way to clean that up rather than just erasing each pixel at a time?


----------



## BrotherGTPrinter (Oct 8, 2014)

mandyw48, our driver has a default setting of a choke 2, when you increase the choke the printing area of white decreases around the edges of the design. Please be aware of this when printing fine line work or thin edges as it can remove the white from under them when the line or area is just a few pixels wide. The choke is based off a 600 DPI file and smaller resolution files will need a higher choke number to reduce white ink coverage. If you have artwork issues, you can review our video on how to clean up via photoshop, https://vimeo.com/277172205. If you’re located within North America and still require additional technical assistance, please fill out a support ticket, BrotherDTG.com/support or contact your original dealer if outside these areas.


----------

